# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Enabling The Future in East Africa

## Brian_Krassenstein

When a member of the CyberLogik team was visiting a refugee camp in  Nigeria for families that had lost their homes to attacks by Boko Haram,  he noticed a 12-year-old boy who was missing the fingers of his right  hand. This boy had lost his fingers eight years earlier in a kitchen  fire and though he was an ideal candidate for a prosthetic, was most  likely destined never to get one. Umar Khalifa Yakubu wasn't content to  walk away from this child and, after some research on the internet, came  across e-NABLE, a community dedicated to providing the files for the  creation of prosthetic hands for those in need. The prosthetic was 3D  printed for the 12-year-old, no small task in East Africa where parts  and technical support are hard to come by and a stable supply of  electricity even less likely. Cyberlogik is hoping to address some of  these difficulties and make the provision of these 3D printed  prosthetics a more widely available option for those in need in East  Africa. Read more in the full story: http://3dprint.com/102577/e-nable-in-east-africa/

----------

